# David Kahn to meet with Kevin McHale



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> New Timberwolves president of basketball operations David Kahn says that he will meet with coach Kevin McHale next week to begin discussing his future.
> 
> Kahn, in a conversation with the Associated Press, admitted that he wants to get to know McHale better before a decision is made.


Link


----------

